# My mother's Leo is going to be PTS



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh......that is so sad. He is a stunning, beautiful boy!!!! My thoughts and prayers are with your mom.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a noble face he has. Condolences to Leo's family. I hope his passage is peaceful and full of love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your families loss. Leo is just stunning. Such a regal face.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's precious. I'm sorry to hear about his diagnosis. {{{HUG}}}


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Leo is a beautiful dog. Sending strength to you all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no. He is a beautiful dog. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Leo, I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That name is perfect for him, he looks like a lion! I'm sorry about Leo's situation, he is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Leonbergers are such beautiful, sweet dogs. Many warm thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

wHAT A B EAUTIFUL BOY HE IS. i AM SO SORRY.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a handsome guy, so sorry to hear about his cancer. God Speed dear Leo.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My best friend had a leonberger and they are amazing dogs... I'm sure his memory will be cherished by your family forever.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Leo is just gorgeous. I am SO SORRY, AND I will pray for Leo, you and your family.
There is no pain where he is going.
Leo will be waiting for all of you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am SO sorry! Leo is beautiful!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My deepest sympathy for your family, especially your mom. I love his face, he looks so kind and loving. It will be a sad loss.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What a kind, gentle sweet face. I am so sorry, 8 yrs. is just too young. I will keep Leo, your Mother and you in my thoughts.

~Jackie


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

For some reason,it's hitting me hard!.
I'M SO TIRED OF LOSING THE DOGS I LOVE!.
2nd dog,in 4 mths and both,of the same illness!.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im so sorry, what a beautiful boy xx


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww no. Godspeed handsome boy. My thoughts and condolences to you all.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry i just wish they could find a cure for cancer and i still do not understand why dogs get cancer they blame drink smoking etc and dogs don't do that.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Leo he looks lovely such a beautiful dog.


----------

